# The band Gods answer prayers!



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Gotta love it when a plan comes together. Looks like I might be headed to Utah next January. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Good Job! Both you guys have alot of bands on your lanyards! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

deleted


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

shotgunjim said:


> Hopefully for your sake the lawyer gods answer your prayers too. Utarded POS.
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-o ... again.html


You in love with this kid or what?! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

hey if ur lanyards get to full u can start sending bands to me :rollin:   BTW nice haul


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ndwildman said:


> hey if ur lanyards get to full u can start sending bands to me :rollin:   BTW nice haul


You should really read the other people's responses before you respond to a thread....... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

dsm16428 said:


> shotgunjim said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully for your sake the lawyer gods answer your prayers too. Utarded POS.
> ...


No, actually I hate that sorry Utard POS. As a matter of fact I have a genuine dislike for most sportsmen from Utardia. There seems to be a whole lot of worthless POS's just like this little punk from Utah. They're all in a hugh competition with each other about who can kill the biggest buck, catch the most fish, kill the most birds, who has the most Bands on their lanyard and will do so at all cost, then brag about it on the internet. My family runs 1800 acres just over the Utah border, even though it is clearly posted, I still throw off trespassing Utards every year. They just don't care as long as they get to kill something.


----------



## jwingett (Dec 20, 2011)

ShotgunJim--
Does your mom know you're on the internet? Pretty soon she's going to yell downstairs at you to knock it off.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

"Trailer, garages, and beer glasses are like boobs- the bigger the better"
"Oh the things we will do for a few birds, its something that others will never understand."

Those phrases from above pretty much sum up the characters above and the 'character' of all too many today.Sad dam deal.


----------



## sharptail2463 (Dec 26, 2011)

http://slcmugshots.com/mug/clinton-ray-calder

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-on-patrol/687-convicted-poacher-violates-again.html


----------

